
Show HN: IntroJoy (Introduce two people via email without the hassle) - ashitvora
https://introjoy.com
======
ashitvora
Hey everyone,

We're launching IntroJoy ([https://introjoy.com](https://introjoy.com)), an​​
easier way to make double opt-in intros.

We decided to build this after learning how there were people out there making
hundreds to thousands of intros every year, but without an efficient tool.

IntroJoy is a simple app that uses your Gmail account to minimize the hassle
of making double opt-in intros.

It's mobile-friendly, has no dependencies, supports forwardable intros, and
open/click tracking.

Would love your thoughts!

~~~
shub123
Hello,

We've been in business for over 5 years and have successfully completed web
and mobile projects on time and within budget.

I'm confident we can help you with any of your software projects and suggest
we got on short call to explore some possibilities. You can feel free to reply
this email and I'll get right back to you.

Thanks.

